# Watts



## rev.clone (Apr 23, 2005)

does a 500 watt pc power supply pull more power a month than a 400 watt hps??


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 23, 2005)

It pulls 100watts more.


----------



## Taniwha (Apr 23, 2005)

Just a quick equation
P(Watts) = Volt x Amp

therefore Amp = Watt/Volt

500/110 = 4.54545 amps
400/110 = 3.63636 amps

Too much information?


----------



## Herbsparky (Apr 23, 2005)

Gotta love those sparkies.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 23, 2005)

LoL. Oh man. Sorry.


----------

